# Cast Iron Pipes - Old School Help Needed



## turkboy (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello,
I am trying to repair a cracked pipe in a very old building. The drainage is made of old cast iron pipe, very little experience with this. The problematic area is as follows, a "Y" connection, to a 6" straight pipe, threaded into a threaded collar. The 6" pipe is cracked and threaded on both ends. The threaded joints seem rusty. Most people seem to be unfamilar with cast iron pipes. It seems like the best advice I got so far was;
Cut the 6" pipe down the middle, unthread both ends, thread in ABS adapters, and glue in about 6" of straight pipe. 
Questions: 
Is this the way to go?
If so, won't unscrewing the pipe be murder, is there a trick of the trade, like torching it.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry, I'm unfamiliar with "cast iron pipes"... :whistling2:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

can we get an intro??


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

turkboy said:


> Hello,
> I am trying to repair a cracked pipe in a very old building. The drainage is made of old cast iron pipe, very little experience with this. The problematic area is as follows, a "Y" connection, to a 6" straight pipe, threaded into a threaded collar. The 6" pipe is cracked and threaded on both ends. The threaded joints seem rusty. Most people seem to be unfamilar with cast iron pipes. It seems like the best advice I got so far was;
> Cut the 6" pipe down the middle, unthread both ends, thread in ABS adapters, and glue in about 6" of straight pipe.
> Questions:
> ...


nope. a simple pipe wrench will take care of it. No problem:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> Sorry, I'm unfamiliar with "cast iron pipes"... :whistling2:


Same here, takes me forever to unscrew the leaded CI joints.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Low expansion foam in the drain. Followed up with hand snake after it's set up.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Are you a real plumber?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

turkboy said:


> Hello,
> I am trying to repair a cracked pipe in a very old building. The drainage is made of old cast iron pipe, very little experience with this. The problematic area is as follows, a "Y" connection, to a 6" straight pipe, threaded into a threaded collar. The 6" pipe is cracked and threaded on both ends. The threaded joints seem rusty. Most people seem to be unfamilar with cast iron pipes. It seems like the best advice I got so far was;
> Cut the 6" pipe down the middle, unthread both ends, thread in ABS adapters, and glue in about 6" of straight pipe.
> Questions:
> ...


Hang on I will google you an answer 

One moment please ... Please stay on the line

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

turkboy said:


> Hello,
> I am trying to repair a cracked pipe in a very old building. The drainage is made of old cast iron pipe, very little experience with this. The problematic area is as follows, a "Y" connection, to a 6" straight pipe, threaded into a threaded collar. The 6" pipe is cracked and threaded on both ends. The threaded joints seem rusty. Most people seem to be unfamilar with cast iron pipes. It seems like the best advice I got so far was;
> Cut the 6" pipe down the middle, unthread both ends, thread in ABS adapters, and glue in about 6" of straight pipe.
> Questions:
> ...


 Hey Old School, this guy calling for ya!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I hope this stays open for awhile. It can be a ton of fun


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Hey Old School, this guy calling for ya!


I don't know every time I google this question I get referred back to this thread...

I guess this is the first time some body ask this question

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Torch it all!!!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

The thing you got to realize is threaded cast iron is actually a reverse thread (can't believe nobody mentioned it yet) so lefty tighty, righty loosey. 

My trick (don't tell anyone) is I use hair spray, let it soak in overnight then hit with dry ice that will cause some expansion and retraction, should loosen her up for you!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

wow what great tips :laughing::laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Call in a licensed plumber and after he fixes it pay the man or woman what you owe em!:yes:


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

turkboy said:


> Hello,
> I am trying to repair a cracked pipe in a very old building. The drainage is made of old cast iron pipe, very little experience with this. The problematic area is as follows, a "Y" connection, to a 6" straight pipe, threaded into a threaded collar. The 6" pipe is cracked and threaded on both ends. The threaded joints seem rusty. Most people seem to be unfamilar with cast iron pipes. It seems like the best advice I got so far was;
> Cut the 6" pipe down the middle, unthread both ends, thread in ABS adapters, and glue in about 6" of straight pipe.
> Questions:
> ...


Cut the threaded pipe, shove in new PVC, some expanding foam and your plumbing big dog, don't be scared!!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

SHAUN C said:


> Cut the threaded pipe, shove in new PVC, some expanding foam and your plumbing big dog, don't be scared!!


 
Nah cut the bad part out and stuff the pipe full of rags then foam it! That will keep the odor down till your plumber gets there!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Man even my brain is feeling noticable more full of knowledge think I may even buy you guys lunch! :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Get a 3" Cast Iron Sharkbite coupling. If you don't know how to install them, homedepot gives classes, at least that's what the signs say. These guys are just haters, everyone knows foam is a last resort.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> Get a 3" Cast Iron Sharkbite coupling. If you don't know how to install them, homedepot gives classes, at least that's what the signs say. These guys are just haters, everyone knows foam is a last resort.


That will work but you will need 2- 3" cast iron sharkbites that are full slip. Home Depot doesn't keep them on the shelf but they can have them the next morning special order. They won't know they carry them so you have to keep asking around til you get one that can and is willing to help you. You can do it they can help!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I know a welder!:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

My HD must be better than yours, around here they are the go to plumbing store, the guys are good too, they have helped me out of tons of jams. Especially with gas lines, those are the yellow sharkbites.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I like steaks for lunch


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> I like steaks for lunch


 Funny you should say that so does the welder!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

You need to swedge it before anything else.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

turkboy said:


> Hello,
> I am trying to repair a cracked pipe in a very old building. The drainage is made of old cast iron pipe, very little experience with this. The problematic area is as follows, a "Y" connection, to a 6" straight pipe, threaded into a threaded collar. The 6" pipe is cracked and threaded on both ends. The threaded joints seem rusty. Most people seem to be unfamilar with cast iron pipes. It seems like the best advice I got so far was;
> Cut the 6" pipe down the middle, unthread both ends, thread in ABS adapters, and glue in about 6" of straight pipe.
> Questions:
> ...


INSTRUCTIONS:

1. Clear the area of furniture, personal items and blockage.

2. Get the phone book.

3. Call a plumber.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Just buy enough ferncos to be about 8" longer than the "cast iron pipes" slit them each lengthways with a stanley knife then wrap them around and do up the bands, and you can then wrap it all up with a few rolls of duct tape- It must be grey Tape though, otherwise it is against regulations! these other guys are just foolin" with you. trust me I'll see you right!


----------

